# Bottom Round Roast - Smoked



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Bottom round roast is typically looked at as a trash meat for smoking, but it can be done. I smoked one today specifically for making sandwich meat, but we ended up eating almost all 5 lbs. 


I put the rub on at about 6am, then refrigerated uncovered for 6 or so hours. 









Popped the meat on the smoker around noon (forgot to take a picture). I smoked it for just about 3 hours with some applewood. I took the internal temp to 137 *, then pulled it out to let it rest for an hour. 













After resting it was ready for devouring.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


Thanks. It tasted pretty good too.


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Good looking meat, makes for a good sandwich on some Bunny bread....


----------

